# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Sports Betting as alternative investment

## lifemiraclesa

I just want to get an idea as to what the interest is for those interested in having sports betting as part of growth portfolio. Been doing it myself for 5 years now and starting a monthly subscription to where individuals can do own betting on my recommendations. I treat this as a business with careful selections and don't go head-in with anything.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Reason to this thread is to make people also aware of sports arbitrage betting to be a valuable part of one's portfolio's growth. It's a straight method of arbitrage opportunities as they become available daily and this anyone can piggy-back to receive good ROI.

----------


## adrianh

Please explain to us exactly how this works.

----------


## Hermes14

When you back a team you bet on the team to win.
When you lay a team you bet on it to loose.

Arbitrage also known as sports trading is when you are expecting the odds of a specific team to either increase or decrease.
You then bet in such a way that no matter the outcome, you make a profit.
The present government has made it illegal for South Africans to lay a team.
Bookies like Betfair & Betdaq will not accept any South African residents. 

I made quite a bit of money Arb trading before the betting exchanges started closing their doors to South Africans.

----------


## Chrisjan B

Sorry - this is not an investment - it's gambling and the type of thing that led to the downfall of Hansie Cronje.
It leads to the sport being manipulated and definitely not to be condoned.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

To get to the part of arbitrage is like mentioned but my bets is just for 2 different teams to win at 2 different sports bookies. South Africans have lots of opportunities with hundreds of different sportsbooks. A whole lot can be done with an online payment processer. Most of my bets is in NBA, MLB that just started, NFL and Ice Hockey for which I have build up a pretty good record on straight bets that pass my RPI "risk profile indicator". I have made a few people millionaires on sports betting and it is all legal to bet on sports. By building a good record over years and being subscribed to a lot of handicapping services it becomes easier to outperform.

----------


## adrianh

To be fair, this isn't much different from speculating on the stock exchange...

----------


## lifemiraclesa

chrismine - sports betting can be a part of portfolio and be a very good investment if you know the risk involve. Although no form of betting is entirely risk free, it may be said that arbitrage betting is the safest form (in terms of risking capital) of betting available. Investments in this area have a limited scale and cannot handle the millions or billions that pour into the other investment markets like stocks, bonds and commodities. But investors with a million can see very good annual returns. 

"If the truth be known many who play the stockmarket are the biggest gamblers around." 

They are never labled gamblers, their vehicle is just shares in companies.

If the only outcome on a arbitrage bet, is only a profit, no matter who won between two teams, how is that gambling? 

Bankroll Management is "key" and that is where beginners and some known players make the biggest mistakes.

I offer a monthly subscription for you to do your own betting or the opportunity to partner with me and receive a good return on my own personal involvement.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

adrianh - I will say that maybe in some degree not that much but still arbitrage betting is known as "riskless profit". I would never be sure on the outcome of the stocks without inside information but I will be definitly sure on my profit doing a arbitrage bet before the game starts.

----------


## Pap_sak

If it's that great and you have made guys millions - why bother with a newsletter?

Equating betting with investing is shares is rubbish. It is highly unlikely that your share investment will be worth zero in the morning - with sports betting, yes (thanks Lions beating Sharks last year in the s15  :Frown:  )

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Pap_sak - If you can make more or by helping others to look outside the box why not spreading the word. I wouldn't have done it in the first place if I don't have this kind of success with it. 5 years later and still going strong I would say that that I know what I'm doing. This is totally different from shares and yes it can be seen as investment.

----------


## Rafael

I prefer shares and portfolios, as I can monitor them and I know that there is a minimal chance of me losing money.

I don't know much about betting as I'm not a gambling person so I have a question, how can you make money betting on the one team to win and also betting on the opposition? Would it not be like playing roulette and putting a R100 on black and R100 on red.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Rafael - Appreciate your question. This is more surebets than gambling. I would not bet on opposite team with the same bookmaker. With this arbitrage technique it is possible to use the differences in the odds provided by bookmakers on selected events to make yourself a guaranteed profit. 

Real Life Example
London 2012 Olympics: Men's over 80kg Taekwondo
Chukwumerije odds 2.10 (Bwin) $492.75 bet placement - returns $1034.78
Despaigne odds 2.04 (Pinnacle) $507.25 bet placement - returns $1034.79

Total arb / surebet profit: 3.478%

A correctly staked investment of $1000 guarantees a return of $1034.78 no matter the outcome on who wins the match. A 3.478% profit on your investment in less than 24 hours. There is hundreds of such opportunities every month.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

As part of many other bets today 04/20, we have non arbitrage bets as well and we want to share for informational purposes only for you to see. This is picks we like and placing on our own. 

MLB - Atlanta vs Pittsburgh under 7.5 -120
Seattle vs Texas under 9.5 +100
New York pointspread -7 -110.

Let's see how these 3 perform, we have 10 arbitrage bets so far today.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

I still get a kick out of people's reaction when I tell them what I do. When I say that I bet on sports professionaly the first expression is either surprise, expressed by raised eyebrows or confusion.

But whether people know and understand what I do, or whether they don't have a clue, I usually bring it into focus with the same line: "It's basically like being a financial advisor except that instead of investing in the stock market I invest in the sports betting market." That usually gets them, because not a lot of people think of sports betting as an investment strategy. Some think of it as entertainment. Some are still narrow-minded and think of it as some vice or waste of time. But very few people think of sports betting as a legitimate enterprise with the goal of making money. 

Why not? Even today just a few years after one of the largest economic crisis in recorded human history Wall Street is still seen as a respectable place to try to make money. This is despite the deceit, dishonesty and shady business practise of people the world over. Yet if I were to approach someone and explain how they could earn 30% for example annual returns on their money by sports investing they would look at me if I was some huckster.

Sports betting is a very stable market, in that we don't have to worry about historic or uncontrollable "crashes". 

A critical component of any long-term investing strategy is lining yourself up with the right people, people that you can trust, people with proven track records of success and people with the intelligence and capabilities to make and protect your profits.

First and perhaps most importantly, sports betting is a great investment because of the significant returns that are possible compared to more "established" mechanisms. A R10,000 cash deposit in some deposits will get you a 1.36% return over a year or 0.87% over 6 months. So that means you can expect anywhere from R100 to R200 back on it. Had you been investing R10,000 oves the last 6 months, you would be up around R34,600. I would say it sounds better than R200.

Now imagine what the guys with R100,000 investment is turning?

Just some food for thought.

----------


## Dave A

I'm more curious as to how these three panned out.



> MLB - Atlanta vs Pittsburgh under 7.5 -120
> Seattle vs Texas under 9.5 +100
> New York pointspread -7 -110.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Hi Dave A yes sure, had all 3 as winners yesterday. Sorry for not updating that yet.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

For tonight 04/21 I will share one non arbitrage bet for informational purposes:

MLB - Los Angeles Angels on ML (Moneyline)

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Los Angeles Angels - Won

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well, today I just want to give you a glimpse to 3 arbitrage bets placed and the profit generated. 

Tennis matches:
I. Dodig vs N. Almagro
Pinnacle (19.500), Paddy Powder (1.060) - 0.54%

A. Beck vs P. Kvitova
Pinnacle (8.260), Paddy Powder (1.140) - 0.17%

B. Paire vs P. Andujar
Pinnacle (3.270), Paddy Powder (1.830) - 17.34%

Have a great day
God Bless

----------


## HR Solutions

This is one of the reason that I have lost all interest in cricket ! Because the outcome is decided beforehand !!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

HR - Can't say or do not know if it's true or not, I am just concentrating on odds because of different opinions and who ever win doesn't really matter, that is money in the bank. I suppose it does exist. :-)

----------


## Dave A

> B. Paire vs P. Andujar
> Pinnacle (3.270), Paddy Powder (1.830) - 17.34%


You must have felt like you'd hit the mother load when you found that one.

I actually get it now - the arbitrage game is all about doing the research and picking the ones where the nett gain is guaranteed.

Got a question though (particularly given the margin on that one I quoted above) - were those odds both up on offer at exactly the same time?

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Hi Dave, have to say it happens often and yes it takes work to get these betting opportunities. The odds were up on the same time but need to stress that the window of opportunity only last for a few minutes, at times as little as 4 min. Larger amounts of money being placed very quickly on a particular event will shorten the odds so it is important to act quickly.

----------

Dave A (24-Apr-13)

----------


## Dave A

> Larger amounts of money being placed very quickly on a particular event will shorten the odds...


That's pretty much why I asked. 

Clearly you have a good handle on some of the sports in play and can identify some rewarding spread bets too. Just idly wondered how much of that knowledge you might be applying in the arbitrage strategy.

Got another question if you don't mind -

Typically, how far out from closing do you find the best arbitrage splits?

----------


## pmbguy

I think it is possible to create an algorithm for a specific comp and generally. As long as bright eyes. 
I am a super rugga fanatic myself. And I have won many a gentlemans handshake. I love the game. Too much of a pu::y to put risk down for that though.

 red socks  F@@ck


Now random

When I was a younger lad, my floor manager went to the UK for a plan. He was well to do, no dirty shirt. But in Dept. He slept on site for 14 months, came back and sorted big time!

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Hi Dave, been coming with time as far as knowledge goes, use all I got for sure. Fast-paced all the time and dedication. I do keep close eye on changes on odds and have my own alerts in place when it happens, so as opinions on different bookmakers change it creates these opportunities. So there is not really a specific time when it's the best split, it comes as it comes per say. I do take fast on it so not sure when a game would close out. Basically to act before such things should happen. If that makes sense.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

pmbguy - red sox shocked me as well.

----------


## Mike C

So do you just "invest" for yourself, or do you "invest" for others as well?  And if you do "invest" for others, how do your rates work?

I think that it is quite a clever concept.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Mike C - I do invest for clients. On capital of less than R5k (minimum R1k)the profit split is 60/40 and for more than R5k the split is 70/30. Higher portion to client. I do however mostly motivate to invest R10k and more as it's more worth it and can state most clients are far above the R10k mark, being with me for some time. I provide mandate as well for good reason to assure good business practice.

----------


## Dave A

Bearing in mind the o.p. question - 

Given the speed with which an abitrage gap could close, I think the "subscribe to my tips" offer isn't going to work. Sounds like most times you have to jump really fast when the opportunity is found.

Managing funds on behalf of clients does sound a lot more viable, but of course that means you'll probably be more noticeable with bigger bets, which could squeeze the margins...

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Bearing in mind the o.p. question - 
> 
> Given the speed with which an abitrage gap could close, I think the "subscribe to my tips" offer isn't going to work.


Perhaps the tips are not tips as in bets to place. Perhaps it's more general tips - advice for setting up a system, what to look for, etc. Those could be useful.

The concept seems solid but probably takes a good amount of time to see any decent return.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Dave - The subscription offer to tips is more non-arbitrage betting which is a different cenario on it's own. Where bankroll percentage bets etc play a big role.  

Managing funds I agree is more viable because of more opportunities becoming available and it outperform the percentage betting compared to non-arbitrage bets on a daily basis. Not at all that much noticeable due to the amount of arbs that become available. I still can't even cover all the opportunities yet due to bankroll. As you know sports is a big industry. There is a few tricks to the trade which is very beneficial.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Mark Atkinson - The tips is which teams to place bets on just to clarify. Concept is solid and return is decent. Just depends on what you would see as a "decent" return and reasonable comparing other product in the market place. :-)

----------


## Pat@KANDA1

Welcome lifemiraclesa, I am looking to subscribe or cooperate with someone with whom we can identify sports arbitrage opportunities using local sports bookies. Lets use watsapp 0848312069

----------


## lifemiraclesa

Hi guys, been through some rough times in the arbitrage world, got limited, funds restricted and lot of mess but back for about 5 months now providing a football tipping service at R1,500 for 30 days, if this should interest you please send me a message and I can email you the details and results etc. All running under the name EGOLISA.

----------


## lifemiraclesa

We are not holding back here, EG Perms really can make you a fortune. Its unique combination of 4 selections coupled with the draw cover factor, means that you can pick up regular winning perms and accumulators that offer real value, whilst maximising your chances of winning big every time.
This really is the holy grail. Each selection is painstakingly worked out for its maximum value and risk assessment in simply not losing. As long as the selection does not lose, you have a winning selection, and you put 4 of these together with realistic chances of simply not losing combined with great value and its jackpot time.
What's more it's not now and then that we hit the big one, it's with great regularity that our team of experts do this. Big wins for small stakes time and time again. Are we dreaming? Simply put, no we are not. This is the best chance you will ever have to make a fortune from your betting endeavours, and without the huge risk that would normally be associated with any venture that can make big money. Trust me, we are talking about big money here, on a regular basis.
EG Perms has the key to unlock your future wealth and happiness. By covering the draw as well as the win, and with our expert team making the selections, you just simply can-not fail to make huge profits from these perm and accumulator selections. We simply perm any 3 from 4 selections and lump on the accumulator too and the profits keep rolling in.
Whilst it may be a bold statement, EG Perms can give you the opportunity to get very wealthy indeed.

R7,321.00 profit in July from R125 flat stakes on every 4 selections
provided. Over R20,000 profit in last 4 months.
Don't miss out on EG Perms, we will be limiting membership. How much
do you want to make per month?
BIG WINS for SMALL STAKES. A win or draw means you are a winner.
Regular big winning accumulators means the sky's the limit on
earnings. Make a fortune with EG Perms.

Results:
Total profits = R20,590.00
April - R4,315 profit
May - R2,449 profit
June - R6,505 profit
July - R7,321 profit

One of many that we offer.

----------


## soso18

> Hi guys, been through some rough times in the arbitrage world, got limited, funds restricted and lot of mess but back for about 5 months now providing a football tipping service at R1,500 for 30 days, if this should interest you please send me a message and I can email you the details and results etc. All running under the name EGOLISA.



plz send the details, i am interested.

----------


## Gatkins

I have been betting for a while and recently decided to start arbing using different account. I currently work gor a betting company but we service othdr countries. What id like to know is in the uk there are businesses like rebelbets where their program gives you an indication of what bookies offer what in order to get the best profits. At the moment i have to go into every bookies site to find bests odds. Which is time consuming. Anybody have any ideas for me?

----------


## Gatkins

Hi Mark. Fancy seeing you on this forum. Lol. Graham Atkins here.

----------


## Hermes14

> I have been betting for a while and recently decided to start arbing using different account. I currently work gor a betting company but we service othdr countries. What id like to know is in the uk there are businesses like rebelbets where their program gives you an indication of what bookies offer what in order to get the best profits. At the moment i have to go into every bookies site to find bests odds. Which is time consuming. Anybody have any ideas for me?


The betting laws in the U.K. are totally different to the betting laws in South Africa.
A few years back you could make some nice money arb betting but due to the betting laws in South Africa, a lot of bookies have closed their doors to South Africa.
Companies like Betfair, Betdaq, Ladbrookes & bet365 gave South Africans a limited time to withdraw your money & close your account otherwise you lost your money.
When I used to bet I used odds checker https://www.oddschecker.com/ to check for the best odds in the market.
If you don't live in South Africa, Betfair will most probably give you the best odds. http://sports.betfair.com/

----------


## Gatkins

Hi. Yeah thanks. I am aware of that yeah. It sucks though because the good old back and lay was the perfect option. Was just hoping there would be a company that would offer something like oddschecker. I dont need to back and lay. Just need to see the best odds on a market throughout all the bookies. Thanks for the reply though. Do you think the laws would prohibit a comoany like oddschecker? It just comparing odds. I can always open a website like that for SA. Doesnt need to be fancy.

----------


## evreid86

*Sports Betting Pushes Africa’s Online Gambling Industry Into Rapid Growth*

To many, Africa is an exotic destination for the most adventurous ones. However, an online gambling industry representative would call Africa the next possibly very big market.

Of all types of regulated and unregulated gambling offering available to Africans, sports betting has established itself as the leading vertical. Although it is impossible to give accurate information about the size of Africa’s sports betting market both in terms of bets placed and revenue generated, one thing is for sure, the market is worth millions of dollars. Sports betting, online sports betting included, is a vibrant and dynamic industry across the continent and Africans’ growing interest in the English Premier League has been fueling that sector’s positive development. According to a report by Research and Markets, the amount of R358.4 billion ($27.2 billion) was wagered in the 2015/2016 reviewed period in South Africa. 

Link to the full post.

It may be a good idea for existing operators with retail operations to take advantage of the mobile and Internet penetration to convert their retail customers to their online offering and thus further grow the industry in Africa.

----------


## WHIPS

Lifemiraclesa, how do I join , with R1k Whips WhatsApp 0784556350

----------


## WHIPS

> Mike C - I do invest for clients. On capital of less than R5k (minimum R1k)the profit split is 60/40 and for more than R5k the split is 70/30. Higher portion to client. I do however mostly motivate to invest R10k and more as it's more worth it and can state most clients are far above the R10k mark, being with me for some time. I provide mandate as well for good reason to assure good business practice.


I am realy interested in joining you with R1'000---00 to start with. Where to now. How do I contact you? 0784556350

----------


## FyreLion

> I just want to get an idea as to what the interest is for those interested in having sports betting as part of growth portfolio. Been doing it myself for 5 years now and starting a monthly subscription to where individuals can do own betting on my recommendations. I treat this as a business with careful selections and don't go head-in with anything.


Im hoping this thread is still active. I have been using a specific operator and over the last few months have earned substantial amounts. The main reason for using only the one operator is that I cant find another that offers the specific lines on the specific sport that Ive had success with. I am now worried that they will either limit or even cancel my account. Any advice?

----------


## Kenan123

I'm interested.
How do we go about it.

----------

